# Jaguar E-Type



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I built the Revell kit. this built rather nicely and only issue was i got glue on the windscreen and a blinker that pinged into the void. Paint is Tamiya Racing White.
DSCF0099 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF0100 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF0101 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF0102 by aus_mus, on Flickr

DSCF0103 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF0089 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF0090 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

I love those old classics! Looks great in white, nice job. Does the front tip up forward like the original or do you have to lift it off the model? I´m asking, because I am working on a Bel Air that´s going to have the front hinged to the chassis.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Does the front tip up forward


It doesn't have a hinge, but could probably be made to work.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Very nice car. I'm not totally sure but if I remember correctly, Enzo Ferrari did say once that it was the best looking car ever made.........


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You could also fabricate a pivot point like you see in the photo below. Probably still easier to make it a lift off front end but you could also probably pivot the front end into an open position with a stop brace or let it rest on the ground (?).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

f1steph said:


> Very nice car. I'm not totally sure but if I remember correctly, Enzo Ferrari did say once that it was the best looking car ever made.........


He did say that but it was only 1961 at the time. And the '63 Split Window was not out yet! 🙃


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> He did say that but it was only 1961 at the time. And the '63 Split Window was not out yet! 🙃


Yes indeed....... lots of nice cars were built after that...... ..


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Enzo must of had too much grappa on that day. How else could he have forgotten the Mercedes SL 300 gullwing?


----------

